# show me your most favorite picture of your fluff



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought this would be fun, I hope everyone puts their favorite picture 
I'll add mine after I see yours


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

It's going to be hard just picking one. But here are my sweethearts.:wub:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

This pic shows Sophie's vanity in all its glory :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Geez, I have so many photos that I cherish of my kids....but these seem to stand out a bit. 

Ava




Chyna



Abbey


Archie



Tinker


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey looks so Angelic in this photo. 



Laurel in a dress from Sylvia. 



Hardy with Laurel's ghost!!(gasp!)




Sweet Violet


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have so many, but I love the tilt of the head and model pose in this one!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Every time I take a new picture I think that it's my favourite but if I had to choose one I guess this would be it. Pipper just looks so sweet in this picture.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Amos floats in the Bahamas - my wheaten who passed away before we got Boo.

Zach 

Boo

And the famous one of Zach and Boo.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are a few of my faves of my crew.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is a picture from when he first came to live with us. He was so desparate to climb on the couch, we made him a stairs of pillows. Even then he was king of the hill:






​
This is what I see every evening:






​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

These are some of my faves, hard to narrow it down to a few.. love Emily looking like a fluffy parrot on Al's shoulder..










Harry getting some air..










Bitsy and her Ducky









Emily "the parrot dog"









Kids at the nursing home, Rylee begging









Harry and Willy as kittens sleeping in the slider screen









Tasha wanting attention while I work









Sadie wanting attention while I work









Rylee's famous "stink eye".









Kids all lined up on the deck









Amber as a pup with Sasha, hard to believe Amber was ever that little..









Amy with Willy , we found little man with a two broken legs, hard to see but he has both legs in casts and Amy watching over him









One of the last pix of Rylee before he passed away. the day he ate Al's papaya plant..


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

As everyone else here I have a ton. Here are some of the ones I found.


















Lilly with her tongue out


















I love this one of Daisy even if it is blurry


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Momma and Edward ☺ Edward is a natural selfie taker! :aktion033:


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Edward to show how tall he is now. He's now 8 months and 4.75 lbs. He's and shorty. 😀


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have sooo many pictures of my two monkeys that I love...here are just a few of them


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Krisi


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Can't get multiple to upload on same post. Here's another favorite of Krisi


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my GOSH, I love this one! Is Ben adjusting?



TLR said:


> Krisi


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

*Favorite Beach Pics*

Oregon Coast is a little chilly, but we LOVE the beach!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> Oh my GOSH, I love this one! Is Ben adjusting?


Lydia, it's very slow. He still avoids her and runs and hides. She's a very active puppy and wants to play. Jumps on him, biting at his tail and trying to play tug a war with his coat so he's not real happy about her. We are giving him lots of stress free time away from her and taking it one day at a time. He is smelling her bedding etc when she's contained but not intiating any direct contact with her. He watches her from the safety of mine or DH's lap 😀


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

This remains one of my favorite pictures of my two.  This is the other.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's a couple although I'm sure there's more.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Brenda, I love the one with the leaf pasted to his face!

Tracey, I think it will take time. Georgie doesn't see my mom's little Willow much, so hasn't quite adjusted either. We're taking them to the beach for the month of November, so I'm hoping they start playing! Willow is a stinker puppy too, and doesn't take no for an answer.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

this is one of my favorites of Lily


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

This is one of my favorites of Rosie. She has crazy puppy hair and I prefer her haircut now. This was taken before her new hairstyle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Here's a couple although I'm sure there's more.


I love the leaf stuck on his face..Sasha had that happen yesterday..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Loving all the pix!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Same here, loving all the photos. Such beautiful babies.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love everyone of your babies:wub: they are just so very precious 
More pictures please


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I know I already posted one picture but just had to add this one. This face just melts my heart. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> Brenda, I love the one with the leaf pasted to his face!
> 
> Tracey, I think it will take time. Georgie doesn't see my mom's little Willow much, so hasn't quite adjusted either. We're taking them to the beach for the month of November, so I'm hoping they start playing! Willow is a stinker puppy too, and doesn't take no for an answer.


Hi Lydia, thank you! that was last years leaves...but pretty much the same as this year. : )


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Everyone has such wonderful pictures to treasure!


----------

